# Uber app stuck on my last trip



## tdepol2 (Apr 18, 2018)

I went to go online and my last trip from last night came up I ended the trip last night I also went on the app earlier to check my earnings and it was able to see all my info and one I can’t go online. I logged out and back in has this happened to anyone else ?


----------

